# Zymbal's Gland Tumor? Abscess?



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on here in quite awhile but I'm in need of some help with my Fievel. Today I noticed a lump right under his ear, about pea-sized (though it's hard to tell exactly how big because of his fur). Obviously I freaked out and did some reading, and it sounds like it might be a Zymbal's Gland Tumor. But I was hoping to get some of your opinions, because I'm hoping it might be something more treatable like an abscess or an ear infection that's draining oddly.

The lump itself seems firm, and Fievel squeaks quite a bit if I touch it too much or apply pressure to it. I did notice some dried blood inside his ear, but only a very small amount. There's no scab or opening on the lump itself, though he is missing a little fur on it. The thing that's leading me to hope it's not a tumor is the fact that there is a really foul smell coming from his ear, definitely the kind of smell I'd associate with an infection/abscess. Can ZGTs cause a smell like that? Can abscesses near the ear cause bleeding inside the ear?

I want to try treating him for an abscess but I've never done it before, and since he was squeaking before when I was just putting light pressure on it I'm nervous to try. He still seems like his normal self, eating just fine, grooming himself, drinking water, giving kisses. I'm gonna call the vet tomorrow but I probably won't be able to get in until Monday at the earliest so if any of you can give me some advice, I'd really appreciate it! We had to put my best rattie friend Ratigan to sleep a few months ago and I'm not ready to say goodbye to Fievel yet.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It sounds like a Zymbal's to me. Best of luck with the Vet.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what I was afriad of. Still unsure of what could be causing the smell from his ear, but luckily the vet was actually able to squeeze us in today so I'll be taking him in about an hour.

If it is Zymbal's, which it probably is, can anyone give me an idea of how much longer I might have with him? A week? A month? I know it's the type of thing where you basically take care of them until their quality of life just isn't there anymore, but how long does that take to happen? As of this morning he's still eating and cleaning himself just fine and he was bruxing away like always when I took him out to sit on my lap.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It Is one of the fastest cancers there Is. 3 to 4 weeks maybe. The smell you are getting Is likely from an abscess under the skin that Is not yet visible.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

How did you make out in this matter?


----------

